# Forum > News > Contests >  Nyarly's Small 10 Years Anniversary Contest!

## Nyarly

Hey
I wanted to do something much better, but I failed to deliver on time...
So here is my small 10 years anniversary contest!

Rules:
- To enter the contest you have to draw what you want (paint, photoshop,... handmade plox, no google images)
- You'll then have to pm me its price (if my inbox is full, tell me on discord, or wait a bit). BUT POST THE DRAWING HERE FOR EVERYONE TO SEE  :Smile: 
- You have until 15/09 to participate, winners will be known on 16/09.
- You can only enter the contest once, multiple entries will disqualify you
- Winners will be the cheapest items, until the total sum goes over 200€
- Equalities will be solved with random number generators
- If a winner doesn't give me his info (to receive the prize) by 31/09, his prize will be considered lost. I might select new winners then, or do something else for the community with the leftovers.

Example results:
- Everybody draws 200€ items : random generator will pick one winner
- Everybody draws 200€ items and one guy draws a 199€ item : the 199€ guy wins, as well as one guy at 200€, picked randomly
- Everybody doesn't get too greedy : 30 guys win their 1€ item, 5 guys gets their 5€ items, the last guy wins his 145€ item

Reminder : post your drawing here, and tell me the price by pm/on discord. So everybody can see what others want, but have to guess the price range to see if they have a chance to win or not.

That's the trick : be too greedy and you probably won't win anything. Be too cheap and you'll probably win, but it won't be a big prize. Or attempt to be in between  :Smile: 
Let's have fun!


btw i'm far away from home right now, expect the inbox to be full, or me not being there on discord until next week.
sorry, but i had to post this now in order to be exactly 10 years since I joined OC  :Smile: 
also sorry I don't have cool pics, but willy already posted some. Long live mmowned!

----------


## Ashoran

I like turtles  :Smile:

----------


## Hapiguy

nyarly contest.jpg

My professional paint SKILLZ!!
As the image states, this is *NOT* an artist's rendering of hackerlol's anal device...

----------


## gippy

View the wonder of this impressive artistic piece

pic.jpg

----------


## gippy

double posted for some reason

----------


## Nyarly

> - You have until 15/09 to participate, winners will be known on 16/09.




Heh, not enough entries to even reach the limit, everybody won  :Smile: 

- Ashoran : I'll find you a nice candle, most probably turtle shaped.
- Hapiguy : You won your Razer Naga Chroma, I hope you're a happy guy right now.
- Gippy : I'm still not sure what that is, but you'll get it !

----------


## gippy

The 10 year monster approves  :Big Grin: 

Congrats everyone and thanks for the contest Nyarly.

----------


## Hapiguy

I can't believe you didn't have a LOT more responses in this thread...
Congrats to all!!  :Smile: 
Thanks Nyarly!!! <3

----------


## Hapiguy

> Heh, not enough entries to even reach the limit, everybody won 
> 
> - Ashoran : I'll find you a nice candle, most probably turtle shaped.
> - Hapiguy : You won your Razer Naga Chroma, I hope you're a happy guy right now.
> - Gippy : I'm still not sure what that is, but you'll get it !


ABSOLUTELY!!
I can't believe you didn't have a bunch of entries in this...
Thank you Nyarly!!! <3

----------


## Smitten

Congrats to winners  :Smile: 

Thx Nyarly for the contest  :Cool:

----------


## gippy

Massive thanks to Nyarly for my prizes, blizzcon virtual ticket and pubg steam key!

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Really awesome prizes, thanks for the competition and the opportunity to enter. (The 10 year monster approves)

----------


## Nyarly

Gippy declined Custom Stuffed Animal Options | Budsies for pugb/blizzon. I can't understand why...

----------


## Hapiguy

> Gippy declined Custom Stuffed Animal Options | Budsies for pugb/blizzon. I can't understand why...


Hahah, I still want to know what the drawing Gippy posted was from, because I've seen that exact image before...

----------


## gippy

> Hahah, I still want to know what the drawing Gippy posted was from, because I've seen that exact image before...


Well when i opened paint it was going to be a panda, but i decided to add more colour and things so it turned out to be the magnificent beast it is.So unless you have some secret camera in my house, you definitely haven't seen it before haha.

I know its hard to believe that such fine art has never been seen by the public before, but such wonders only come along once in a lifetime.

----------


## Hapiguy

> Well when i opened paint it was going to be a panda, but i decided to add more colour and things so it turned out to be the magnificent beast it is.So unless you have some secret camera in my house, you definitely haven't seen it before haha.
> 
> I know its hard to believe that such fine art has never been seen by the public before, but such wonders only come along once in a lifetime.


It must just remind me of something from Toy Story or some other Disney movie that wasn't a main part of the movie, it was something in the background.
Either way, my memory of completely random crap like this is usually pretty spot on...
Congrats on your stuff though  :Smile:  But I think you should have definitely gone with the custom toy... heheh.
 :Wink:

----------


## Ashoran

Thanks Nyarly, and grats to everyone else!

----------


## Confucius

I'm sorry I missed this post, happy 10th anniversary Nyarly.

----------


## nav4321

Happy 10th anniversary Nyarly! Sadly missed the post.
Hope you have a great one bro

----------


## hackerlol

naenae .

----------


## Yawnstar

bae 


bae


bae

----------

